# Swept Handlebars



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

I ride my SS with swept-back, my full-sus with risers.

I hate standing up to pedal with my risers, feels weird on my wrists. But I also don't get into the best DH position with swept-back bars.

It's really a trade off, but what do you guys ride?

IMHO if you've never tried bars with a good sweep on them SSing you should try it, makes it easier to get the upper body power although getting back on the bike isn't as natural.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Tried swept bars for several rides...On-One Mary and went back to EA50 low-risers 685mm wide.

Higher speeds feel really sketchy to me with the swept bars, yeah the climb a lil better, but I have way more control in the techy with my good ol risers.

Keeping the swept bars for later....prolly good on a cruiser type SS for around town.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

I used a 17deg Salsa for quite a while but I am now back to a standard sweep riser bar. 

I liked the feel of that sweep and width, but i couldn't get it dialed in just right. Angled up a bit felt good on the descents and good when standing, but the position started to give me wrist pain. Angled down felt very comfy and was great for my wrists, but it gave me much less confidence on downhills and felt very strange when standing. Nothing in between seemed to work perfectly either. Its definitely been better recently with a 9deg sweep, 26" wide riser. Down the road my next bar purchase will probably be a nice riser in the 28"-30" width range. I still have the Salsa and plan on trying it again in the future. For now I've moved on though


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

boomn said:


> I used a 17deg Salsa for quite a while but I am now back to a standard sweep riser bar.
> 
> I liked the feel of that sweep and width, but i couldn't get it dialed in just right. Angled up a bit felt good on the descents and good when standing, but the position started to give me wrist pain. Angled down felt very comfy and was great for my wrists, but it gave me much less confidence on downhills and felt very strange when standing. Nothing in between seemed to work perfectly either. Its definitely been better recently with a 9deg sweep, 26" wide riser. Down the road my next bar purchase will probably be a nice riser in the 28"-30" width range. I still have the Salsa and plan on trying it again in the future. For now I've moved on though


I feel you.

With the singlespeed I can only go so fast downhill and that speed I pretty much max out on trails is comfortable enough on my body.

If I ever put gears on it (which will be NEVER!) I would switch out bars, because when I can actually pedal without spinning my nuts off downhill I think I'll need the stability.

What about the rest? Favorite bars for the swept back gang? I like FU-BARS, NU-BARS are too narrow but a nice sweep, and Marys are nice.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I like H-bars but they're too wide for my trails. I'll probably get a FU2-BAR and try that out. I just wish it was available without the rise and a 31.8 clamp.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

I'll never own a standard flat or riser bar ever again.

I've been experimenting with several bars between 12-45 degrees.
I'm currently running 12 degree sweep on mt geared HT and I think I'm going to go to 17 degrees on it.

On my rigid/SS 15-20 degrees just didn't feel like enough. I loved the Titec Hbar in every way (especially climbing) except one thing. In fast bumpy sections I notice my hands were trying to slide forward. I'm in the process of building up a different SS and I'm going to try Brant's Carnegie Bar (685mm width with 25 degrees sweep).


----------



## el davido (Feb 23, 2009)

Tried the bontrager big sweep 12° and hated it. Had a mary on one bar as well-not for me. I felt too close in the cockpit. I am an old schooler from the early 90's. I love the 5° flat myself with 620mm length, especially on a 29er. Riser bars on a 29er make an already tall bike feel very odd.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

Groovy Luv handles come with a 21.5 degree sweep (I think); mine are 28" long... I really like them for all riding.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Just got a Titec H-Bar and am loving it! :thumbsup: 
It replaced a cheapo 25-degree riser that converted me to high sweep bars early this year. 
I can't imagine going back to regular flats or risers.


----------



## ashpioletrev (Dec 6, 2005)

Had Mary's but then got Groovy's as a present (thanks BigJ) and Loved them. Now I have a second pair on my Full Squish S/S. They really give more control on all surfaces.


----------



## 541mob (Aug 17, 2009)

Check out the Gnar Bar. It has a curve that fits into the palm of your hand giving you way more leverage and control. Super helpful for those out of the saddle climbs.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes! I love polls!

I'd like to see more pictures of the gnar bar. I have ridden risers, flat with a bit of sweep, both FUbars and a Mary bar. FU2 is my favorite, though I wouldn't complain if it were wider. 

I have a bit of a back problem and flat/risers aggrivate it a bit. FU2s allow me to ride all day on a rigid bike and feel pretty darn good.


----------



## ccornacc (Mar 26, 2007)

Just started riding 26" Goovy's on my SS and so far so good. I was riding 6 degree low rise bars with the same width and Ergon's with bar ends. The Groovy's took a couple rides to get used to, but now I am digging them climbing and descending. I don't miss the bar ends so far, which was what I thought would happen.


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

I run a set of fu-bars. Good for power and comfy, but they look really goofy on my bike. Fast and/or technical stuff is fine, I don't notice them. I do wish they were a touch wider and had just a bit less sweep, but I figure they're about as good as I can realistically expect.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

I ran the FU2 bars all summer, and just switched to a low-rise bar a couple of weeks ago. I think I will switch to an olde-skool flat bar with [gasp] barends for next season, or a no-rise 10-degree bar. The FU2 was awesome for cruising and even most descents. I really didn't like standing climbs with it - too narrow, and bad leverage for me. For around-town riding it kicks ass, and I'll keep it in case I get a new pub bike.


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

*The bar question*

I too have been pondering the bar question for the past few weeks and have bought and tested the following bars:

Scott AT-2 : too flimsy / too narrow / minimal sweep / no room for bar junk

Titec J-Bar : too much sweep for me (45) - just could not get a comfortable grip while standing/grinding, tho great hand positions for sitting/cruising ( - may put on my gearie tho i will prob never ride it again)

Salsa Moto 17 - this was my first real sweep bar and i loved it for the average climbing but it brought my hands back way too far for when it really got steep - maybe a longer stem but was already at 110

On-One Fleegle (15 degree ) - After the Salsa this felt great - Wide solid strong / great control with steering thru the tech stuff / best torquing so far for the nastiest pulling, but i missed the sweep of the Salsas until Rod came thru with

Groovy Luvs (21.5 i think) - Felt too narrow from the start but i loved the sweep - felt great on my wrists but i felt crowded when standing and never got used to the brake levers being so close...these would be perfect with maybe an inch more on each side; i loved (luv'd?) the stiffness - and i picked them for a nasty 3400 climb 3 days ago and they were awesome - i didn't even think about them or my hands/arms etc. - the pain in my feet bashing 45 min down rock gardens took all my attention, but the Luv's performed; thought they may have beat out the Fleegles until tonight....

This afternoon I got my last bars from Chain Rxn Cycles....and as soon as i started my first climb on a fairly steep but not tech 2100ft night ride I knew I found my bars:

Ragley Carengies - what can i say? No bar felt this good immediately upon riding it - i stuck the bullseye in the center of the stem clamp and never adjusted it - ALL the other bars took some fiddling to get the feel right - i was rolling out at the start of the ride giggling out loud because they felt so perfect: right amount of sweep (25) but offset forward so my hands weren't in my lap / perfectly wide enuf, but risen/flared the right amount that even on the steepest grinds i never wished for a different position...incredible that i was sold so quick as all the other bars got several rides, but these are just like the Luvs that i had gotten used to - the slight differences made all the difference for me and i don't think it was just the extra width - that weird forward offset with the rise may be the secret...

whatever - I'm done searching

good luck in your search - this is definitely a personal choice decision and will take alot more than reading other ppls opinions

wanna borrow some bars?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

jsord- That is exactly what I wanted to here. I'm already planning on placing an order next week on those.


----------



## 541mob (Aug 17, 2009)

umarth said:


> I'd like to see more pictures of the gnar bar.


Here are a couple pics of the Gnar Bar on my 29'er. It has 37mm or rise and 9 degrees of rear sweep. The reason it rocks is the added leverage that the curve that sits in the palm of your hand. I found it makes a huge difference not just in climbing but getting the bike up to speed quicker.


----------



## Lic-Niner (Feb 15, 2009)

I ride Mary bars.... on my Mary. I have a very messed up hand and they basically made riding possible for me again. they do work better on a long cockpit.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

I think the poll needs to differentiate between 11-17 degree flat bars and the curvy bars with 20 degrees or more sweep. I have a feeling a few of the people who checked off the swept back option are on sweepy flat bars.


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

sean salach said:


> I think the poll needs to differentiate between 11-17 degree flat bars and the curvy bars with 20 degrees or more sweep. I have a feeling a few of the people who checked off the swept back option are on sweepy flat bars.


Perhaps, I would definitely try 11-17 on my geared 6" bike or even if I was gear up the hardtail.

The Gnar Bar looks so comfortable though!


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

My LBS hooked me up with a deal on a Titec H-Bar a couple days ago. Haven't really gotten to ride it yet besides up and down the street but it feels great from a first glance. Hoping to test it out today!


----------



## hchchch (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bar Ends?*



Natedogz said:


> Tried swept bars for several rides...On-One Mary and went back to EA50 low-risers 685mm wide.
> 
> Higher speeds feel really sketchy to me with the swept bars, yeah the climb a lil better, but I have way more control in the techy with my good ol risers.
> 
> Keeping the swept bars for later....prolly good on a cruiser type SS for around town.


As there is more control at higher speeds and technical stuff, why not add bar ends for the climb for hand positions sought?

Don't tell me because it's not fashionable...


----------



## Stahr_Nut (Nov 7, 2006)

I put a Felt Albert bar on the Jabberwocky I just finished building up this past weekend. First time ever using this style of bar. I only have one ride on it and although it seems to have a bit more flex than I'm used to so far I'm digging it. I found the hand position to be very comfortable and it offers good leverage on the climbs.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

I am using the Titec J-Bar and love it. I did have to make a few changes - I went to a higher stem with some reach and that worked perfectly. I have the grips angled slightly downward so that my hand/wrist stays in alignment with my natural angle of my arms. The position of the bar and stem put the grips in about the same place I was riding on my rider bars, but the angle is now very different. Control on the descents, power when climbing, overall very comfy. Lotsa different bars, lotsa different people. What I ride may not be for everyone, but that keeps lots of companies in business...


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm liking the Syncros Bulk bars in the low rise version.


----------

